# The Quickest 2 star rating you’ve seen.



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Think I just set a record. Got this last night. Haven't even been on IC for 48 hrs and I achieved the impossible a 2 star


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Getting a 2 star is a trophy.

You are handicapped on Lyft, they remove a rating here and there. To return to 'easy' mode, drive Uber.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Getting a 2 star is a trophy.
> 
> You are handicapped on Lyft, they remove a rating here and there. To return to 'easy' mode, drive Uber.


Instacart.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

I threw a coughing sneezing freezing drug addict out of my car and lyft removed her 1star. I didn’t care anyways though


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ratings forgiveness?

I’m so motivated to drive now... I will take every minimum fare for a week and be more than happy to drive 30 mins to each one...


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Ratings forgiveness?
> 
> I'm so motivated to drive now... I will take every minimum fare for a week and be more than happy to drive 30 mins to each one...


It was Instacart


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I got a coveted two star to-day on UberX. This puts me back into the Multiple Two Star Club, as I have one on Uber Taxi and one on UberX. At one point, I had THREE two stars: two on Taxi and one on X, but the X and one of the Taxis dropped off with time. BUT NOW I AM BACK!

I posted a Thank-You letter on the Washington Boards Love Letters to PAX topic. Those of you who have not read those, they are worth reading. The topic is at eighty-seven pages. We do welcome out of market contributions, so, head over to the Washington Boards (the _real_ Washington, that is, the Capital of Your Nation; not that "other" Washington), take a look and post a love letter to your favourite passenger(s).


----------

